# Manager said she would call me today at 3, but didn't?



## momabear (Apr 26, 2021)

I already did the online interview. She told me she'd call me today. I asked her yesterday, "if you don't call, is it okay if I call you?" and she said "no, I'll call you, don't worry". She wanted to train me in the food area since that's where I have experience, but was happy when I said I am open to learning a little bit of everything saying incase someone calls off and what not. She also liked my availability. Would it be weird if I called them tomorrow and ask for an update? I don't want to come off as pushy, I understand people get busy, but I am mildly annoyed cause I am all insecure now thinking maybe she wasn't interested or whatever. Would they tell you if you didn't get the job? should I just reapply at another location if I don't get a call?


----------



## NKG (Apr 26, 2021)

momabear said:


> I already did the online interview. She told me she'd call me today. I asked her yesterday, "if you don't call, is it okay if I call you?" and she said "no, I'll call you, don't worry". She wanted to train me in the food area since that's where I have experience, but was happy when I said I am open to learning a little bit of everything saying incase someone calls off and what not. She also liked my availability. Would it be weird if I called them tomorrow and ask for an update? I don't want to come off as pushy, I understand people get busy, but I am mildly annoyed cause I am all insecure now thinking maybe she wasn't interested or whatever. Would they tell you if you didn't get the job? should I just reapply at another location if I don't get a call?


Call back tomorrow. Don't be like you never called me and said you would. Just following up


----------



## DBZ (Apr 26, 2021)

She might have gotten busy. Be sure and check your emails too.


----------



## Fix It (Apr 30, 2021)

Management gets busy, you’re ok. Once you start you’ll realize management losing track isn’t all that uncommon


----------

